# New 10.5"bbl Noveske rifle.



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I ordered a 10.5" SS Noveske upper during their "free blemished lower" special earlier this year and got my stamp back in record time... 10 weeks from sent to received. Anyways, I had it engraved but I still need to get it refinished.

This ought to be one fun little addition to the safe.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

How do you like the angle grip?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

It's slicker'n snot on a door knob! In other words, I like it, a lot.

Averaged out (with my 16" rifle), it's shaved about .1 second per shot in a string of 4 shots (on shot timer of course). It hasn't really tightened up the groups much, but it allows me to run the drill faster and still maintain the accuracy I had before at speed. It's the Magpul BSA (Balance of Speed and Accuracy) drill. Google it, it's a lot of fun and a hell of a challenge.

It's a little too close in on this shorty rifle so I had to back the stock out from 3 to 5 to get full extension and roll the thumb over like intended with the AFG. For what they're selling for, I'd recommend it to anyone, as long as they're open to learning and practicing something new. It's substantially different than a vertical fore grip. 

Luckily, I got in on the T&E phase from Magpul and got mine for free, but I'll probably be ordering one in OD to match the rifle soon enough. (and no, I won't be selling the black one, it's going back on the 16" rifle when I get the OD one. hehe)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

No worries on adapting from the vertical fore grip, all most all my time as with the A2 and I've never bothered with the vertical deals, but that angle grip looks just about perfect to me.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I like the angle grip. I bet it is pretty comfortable. One of the nicest rifles I have seen to date.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Zhur, what do you think of the KX3 Flash Suppressor? I think it's called a "pig" or something of the sort. It has to make the gun at least a little quieter. Is that your opinion as well? I find my AR with the standard muzzle break to be the loudest gun I own by far, even louder than my 30-06. The KX3 looks like it would funnel the noise away from you somewhat. Might be the next upgrade on my AR.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

mikej997 said:


> Zhur, what do you think of the KX3 Flash Suppressor? I think it's called a "pig" or something of the sort. It has to make the gun at least a little quieter. Is that your opinion as well? I find my AR with the standard muzzle break to be the loudest gun I own by far, even louder than my 30-06. The KX3 looks like it would funnel the noise away from you somewhat. Might be the next upgrade on my AR.


Flaming Pig. I've yet to shoot it at night but from all accounts I've heard it does a respectable job. The problem is, you're going to have some flash out of a short barrel because of all the under spent gas and powder. As far as sound goes, I usually shoot with both plugs and muffs on but a LEO friend of mine and I went out shooting a couple of weeks ago, and as he shot it, I noticed that directly behind the rifle, the sound isn't so bad, but the further you get to the left or right, it gets much much louder. Not a big surprise, but it was louder than my 16" rifle with a birdcage on it.

The other thing to consider is that it is mainly designed around helping backpressure for shorter guns, helping to increase functional reliability. I've shot a bunch thru mine with no short strokes or problems locking back on empty. This also has to do with the size of your gas port, and I recon that Noveske did it right, meaning larger gas port, in conjunction with the KX3. I've seen them on photos of other peoples 16" guns, but I'm not sure you wouldn't be better of with a killflash or some other flash hider.


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

That is a sweet piece of hardware!


----------

